
Wandering in the Void, Billions of Rogue Planets Without a Home - artsandsci
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/wandering-in-the-void-billions-of-rogue-planets-without-a-home/
======
randomerr
I always thought the definition of planet was an object of a specif size (see
Pluto debate) in a mostly stable orbit around a star. Would these just be big
asteroids?

